# EOTL waiting thread



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well we have 4 does due this year. 

First up is Dreahook T Cazper - beautiful long level doe out of some awesome champion goats. She is bred to Twin Creeks Downtown Brown who has sired some AWESOME does and one is already a permanent champion! Kathy at Dreahook has posted some photos of more up and coming FF out of him and wow is all I can say!

here she is on day 142 (today)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Following her is Phoenix Rising Flash Point (junior grand champion) who is bred to Phoenix Rising Dark Knight. DK's dam received her SG status, http://leftfootfarm.com/senior-does-2/nc-promisedland-deviant-seven

she is a Second Freshener and on day 137 today


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Cazper is not a happy camper today. Bearly touched her grain but ate some hay. Ligaments are much lower and udder is filling. 

Probably still not till tomorrow but will keep watch on her today anyway.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girls! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pictures from this morning. Ligaments are real low but I would like to see that udder fill more before she kids.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers for an easy delivery


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Im hoping she is nice and waits till this evening with April can be home. Or even tomorrow evening but its suppose to rain tomorrow.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow they are some nice goats. Looks like multiples for you . Keep us posted.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm guessing twins for her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. 

Yup probably 2 

We are in the licking stage and udder is filling up. April will be home soon. Her boss is letting her out early. So she will be able to experience everything since this is the first birth for her ever with goats.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Who is April? Sorry, you don't have to tell me, I was just wondering.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Um complicated. But basically I have my goats at her house.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sending healthy kidding vibes your way!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks Liz - we are stalled at pre labor. Im like COME ON CAZPER! Gave her calcium SQ so hopefully now things progress faster. Everything was going slow and then BAM she ramped it up this morning and then it slowed down again. So annoying.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee never did start pushing on her own. We had to go in to check things out, and THEN she finally started to push :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well we havent even gotten to contractions yet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok contractions may have started. Im still at home (can you tell Im not concerned  ) but will be heading over there some time this morning to hang with her till she kids. 

of course she waits till its going to rain. YAY 

anyway I knew today was the day back on Monday.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Good luck hope everything goes easy.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pushing FINNALLY


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Two boys for Cazper. And she is a great mom. 

Flash Point is on 140 today


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! I guessed right! Congrats, I know it is two boys, but still.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very pretty boys at that! I need to get photos uploaded to FB but they are still in my camera


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Glad everything went well!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

congrats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

day 144 and no change with Flash Point. I think she will either go quick or drag this out till Saturday (like when I have multiple things planned)


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Sounds about right. That's what my girls always do, anyway... Good luck!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

hoping all goes well how exciting someone seeing there first kidding fun


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well STILL not real progress for Flash Point! Yeesh girl!

ITs 148 so not real bad but I would like her to kid before Monday! My friend (goat breeder) is down from MA and I havent seen her in over a year. Last time I saw her she helped me kid out 3 does the last of which was Flash Point. So this would be fun if she kids while she is here. OH and Flash Point is from her breeding


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

That would be neat! Good luck!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

How is Flash Point?? I was really hoping to come on here and see babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Last night I gave BoSe calcium drench and dex to try and get things moving Tail head is HIGH almost posty but ligaments still there. 

Hoping for better news to report later after I go see her today.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Udder filling greatly but nothing else new. Babies likely tomorrow


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well my friend went out early to feed today and Flash Point had kids standing up and eating already! Silly girl was sneaky. 

One boy and one girl.  


So that ends this waiting topic, I will create a new one once we are closer with Sweet Pea and Brennan.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats on the kidding! What a trooper


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! Gotta love those DIYers lol.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Awwww congrats !! Sorry you missed it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow... sorry you missed it but it's totally great that everything went well ! Congrats on your newest herd members


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks - I wasnt sorry to miss it, I like when they can do it on their own


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I like when they can do it on their on too... I just like to watch them do it on their on...


----------

